# Hardcore/Metalcore "Breakdown"



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

Do you guys know what I'm talking about? The part that is in EVERY one of those bands songs?

Who knows were this came from and why the hell do bands feel comfortable with being so unoriginal???


----------



## noodles (Jun 1, 2007)

Where it came from:


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't recognise those guys


----------



## Naren (Jun 1, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I don't recognise those guys



They're Napalm Death, a grindcore band that started in the 1980s.


----------



## bulb (Jun 1, 2007)

i think Meshuggah's None album is one of the first albums to showcase the modern "breakdown" on it, unless someone knows of an earlier album?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2007)

Napalm Death.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

Naren said:


> They're Napalm Death, a grindcore band that started in the 1980s.



Oh okay, I know of them, but I've never listened to their stuff.

I always associated *Core with the bands from Sweden in the 90s. Such as In Flames, but they don't even use that breakdown. I think they used it once on Colony


----------



## nikt (Jun 1, 2007)

most of modern core-something bands use to much breakdowns and I don't have idea why they do it in every song.

to check some old school HC try this:
YouTube - Madball - Tightrope

no breakdowns , I promise


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2007)

It does get kinda boring. Unearth does it a lot.


----------



## pillarsofdoom (Jun 1, 2007)

sorry guys i disagree the breakdown evolved from early punk thrash bands in the 70's like doom and discharge. napalm death came later and incorporated their styles into their playing *becuase* Mick Harris left doom and joined napalm death.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2007)

pillarsofdoom said:


> sorry guys i disagree the breakdown evolved from early punk thrash bands in the 70's like doom and discharge. napalm death came later and incorporated their styles into their playing *becuase* Mick Harris left doom and joined napalm death.



Doesnt change the fact its the most overused thing in pop metal today.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

It's a shame it's overused, because I know with Unearth, there are some cool riffs there, I just can't get past the breakdowns.

It reminds me of hot topic "scene" kids


----------



## Clydefrog (Jun 1, 2007)

What the fuck is a breakdown, anyway?


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jun 1, 2007)

When I started listening to hardcore bands like Earth Crisis in the early 90's, I totally thought the style was ripped from Obituary, Napalm Death, Suffocation....which is why I liked it. 

Too me, I really feel a breakdown is in the drummer, not so much the chugguh of the guitars. Some drummers just have a raw style to their playing to make it sound not so contrived. Obituary was one band that could do that, Sepultura was another. The entire song Nomad from the Chaos AD album is a breakdown for fucks sake! You can tell Igor is just hitting the shit outta the skins though. Love it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

So then, wtf is this "two step" buisiness?  at local shows in Fredericksburg there will be these two kids in the middle of the floor and they look like they're trying to do karate with a shadow partner.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jun 1, 2007)

That shit started in the early 90's as well. I think it started in like..Boston or New York when the "crews" started forming like Boston Beatdown and stuff like that. At first, I thought it was halarious...as in, not bad, just an entertaining thing to watch people do while going to a show and see who could come up with stuff that was funnier than the other guy. People used to carry a change of clothes in a backpack that were more athletic. It was halarious...you'd see someone take off their pants and put on some athletic shorts and running shoes, and they'd start stretching their legs so they could do spin kicks and windmills. haha!

I started to not like it when people non-participating people were getting really fucking hit....but especially girls. When I saw a girl get kicked in the face when she was just watching a band play....that was my trigger.  

I havent been to a hardcore show in YEARS now. The only shows I go to see live are Rise Against and Fallout Boy, and thats because I know them so I get in for free backstage so I'm not in the crowd. I really dont know what it's turned into. But many of my old friends are still VERY much in the scene and are now FSU. Again, not something I agree with, but I'm glad they know me and are on my side.  I wouldnt want to go against thugs that go to shows with hand wraps and a mouthguard in their pocket!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

God Hand Apostle said:


> That shit started in the early 90's as well. I think it started in like..Boston or New York when the "crews" started forming like Boston Beatdown and stuff like that. At first, I thought it was halarious...as in, not bad, just an entertaining thing to watch people do while going to a show and see who could come up with stuff that was funnier than the other guy. People used to carry a change of clothes in a backpack that were more athletic. It was halarious...you'd see someone take off their pants and put on some athletic shorts and running shoes, and they'd start stretching their legs so they could do spin kicks and windmills. haha!
> 
> I started to not like it when people non-participating people were getting really fucking hit....but especially girls. When I saw a girl get kicked in the face when she was just watching a band play....that was my trigger.
> 
> I havent been to a hardcore show in YEARS now. The only shows I go to see live are Rise Against and Fallout Boy, and thats because I know them so I get in for free backstage so I'm not in the crowd. I really dont know what it's turned into. But many of my old friends are still VERY much in the scene and are now FSU. Again, not something I agree with, but I'm glad they know me and are on my side.  I wouldnt want to go against thugs that go to shows with hand wraps and a mouthguard in their pocket!!!




 That's exactly the stuff I'm talking about, but it's like....the redneck version down here (hardcore just caught on huge down here, even though it's been big up north for qutie some time), it's just a bunch of idiots with no respect for the people around them.

When innocent bystanders get hit, especially girls, it's just inexcusable, and not funny at all..


----------



## Jysan (Jun 1, 2007)

I generally think they're lame...but some bands (lamb of god, unearth, etc...) are able to make them interesting. i.e. one guitar doing the generic palm muted chuggg riff while the other does something more technical...I think that can sound pretty slick sometimes. The only time they genuinely piss me off is when emo bands do them...just rubs me the wrong way. Check out The Showdown's breakdown in 'breath of the swamp'...sorry I can't link to there myspace from this comuter....it's at the end of the song btw.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

Lamb Of God pulls it off amazingly, you don't even realize what it is at first.


----------



## Naren (Jun 1, 2007)

I do think they are extremely highly overdone nowadays (just like solos were insanely overdone in the late 80s. Every single song had a solo at this exact part of the song for about this length of time), but there are a few bands who do breakdowns really really well in my opinion (Unearth, Lamb Of God, etc.). I personally don't have any in any of my songs, but if I found a cool one, I'd use it.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 1, 2007)

Clydefrog said:


> What the fuck is a breakdown, anyway?



Wikipedia FTW!

Seriously, I see it as an evolution of what were called "Skank Parts" or "Mosh Parts", originating out of late '70s punk/early '80s hardcore and blending into '80s crossover/thrash metal. Anthrax being a prime example of the popularization - the big "WARDANCE" yell in "Indians" right before the "mosh part" could've come right out of a hardcore song.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 1, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Anthrax being a prime example of the popularization - the big "WARDANCE" yell in "Indians" right before the "mosh part" could've come right out of a hardcore song.



Right, here's where its different than breakdowns nowdays:
It doesnt suck.


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Wikipedia FTW!
> 
> Seriously, I see it as an evolution of what were called "Skank Parts" or "Mosh Parts", originating out of late '70s punk/early '80s hardcore and blending into '80s crossover/thrash metal. Anthrax being a prime example of the popularization - the big "WARDANCE" yell in "Indians" right before the "mosh part" could've come right out of a hardcore song.



Here's my favorite "break" from Wikipedia.

_*"C Is For Cookie" (Toop, 1991)*_


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Right, here's where its different than breakdowns nowdays:
> It doesnt suck.


----------



## Axel (Jun 1, 2007)

That's why I quickly lost interest in Unearth. I bought their old ep then saw them live and every other min they're like "ok mosh guys here it comes". The guitar players even had big MOSH stickers in the back of their guitars and they'd flip them over to reveal them just before the breakdown.

I've always been a firm believer that moshing is more of a byproduct and shouldn't be the focus when one is writing, but clearly that is not the case with bands like that. I can just picture them sitting around and cranking out riffs then going "ok we gotta have a really moshy part right here!"  

When I was younger I remember being offended when the crowd didn't start moshing to my bands music. But now I appreciate them just standing there and enjoying the music.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 1, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Here's my favorite "break" from Wikipedia.
> 
> _*"C Is For Cookie" (Toop, 1991)*_



IIRC, someone did indeed actually sample that for a rap tune. I can't remember who, though...

There's an incredibly arrogant quote in the break section about rap...


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> IIRC, someone did indeed actually sample that for a rap tune. I can't remember who, though...



Man, I'd like to hear that.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 1, 2007)

YouTube - Brian Posehn - Metal By Numbers

"metal by numbers"


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 1, 2007)

I didn't realize he played hardcore? I expected him to play 80s metal

Actually...I can't hear the vid...no speakers.

The beginning of the vid had hardcore kids..

I really need speakers.
What?


----------



## noodles (Jun 1, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Right, here's where its different than breakdowns nowdays:
> It doesnt suck.


----------



## nyck (Jun 1, 2007)

Breakdowns are awesome, but if they consist of just open open open open notes then the breakdown can be very boring.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 1, 2007)

I think every Unearth breakdown sounds the same, and seems so forced. When I saw them live last month, we just kept laughing everytime it would kick in, so predictable and cheesy.

Anyways Bulb, nah I don't think Meshuggah had anything to do with it. In my opinion Machine Head were the pioneers of the cool breakdowns (as opposed to the -0--0--00---0-------0--- ones). I could be wrong but that's the first band I remember doing them in a cool way (I didn't listen to Napalm Death much, so..)


----------



## Nats (Jun 1, 2007)

bro-core


----------



## Bartok (Jun 1, 2007)

Proper Hardcore doesn't have breakdowns! Proper Hardcore only lasts about 2 mins per song (except songs by Negative Approach which last about 10-30 seconds each  ) so it doesn't have time for any of that pansy shit.


----------



## Hellraizer (Jun 1, 2007)

I personally like alot of the hardcore breakdowns, but I will admit it is getting to be very repetitive.


----------



## pillarsofdoom (Jun 1, 2007)

Hellraizer said:


> I personally like alot of the hardcore breakdowns, but I will admit it is getting to be very repetitive.



i second that!


----------



## forelander (Jun 1, 2007)

Listen to ion dissonance for some much more entertaining breakdowns. I do like a good breakdown though.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 1, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Oh okay, I know of them, but I've never listened to their stuff.
> 
> I always associated *Core with the bands from Sweden in the 90s. Such as In Flames, but they don't even use that breakdown. I think they used it once on Colony



That's because 90% of "Metal-core" bands are direct rips of Swedish metal like At The Gates, with breakdowns thrown into every song. 

It's a old formula, take a tested style, make it more accessible, make $.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 1, 2007)

When people talk about "hardcore" these days it's generally in reference to worthless bands like Unearth and Killswitch Engage and that whole crowd rather than bands that actually play hardcore music. Breakdowns came from the actual hardcore era, from bands like Cro-Mags, GBH and Discharge, but the "hardcore" bands of today take their cues not from Napalm Death or Anthrax but the chuggy bit at the end of "Domination" by Pantera and repeat ad nauseum. 

There are definite differences between a "breakdown" in today's sense and a simple one-note riff, but there isn't much point in differentiating because both have been done to death.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 1, 2007)

i think the "core" shit is getting way overused, i swear every band these days 
has to be a type of "core"


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 1, 2007)

God Hand Apostle said:


> The only shows I go to see live are Rise Against...because I know them so I get in for free backstage so I'm not in the crowd.



Lucky bastard! They're one of my favourite bands right now, and seem like really really nice guys.

Btw, my next band will be "Apple-core"


----------



## Axel (Jun 1, 2007)

Toshiro said:


> That's because 90% of "Metal-core" bands are direct rips of Swedish metal like At The Gates, with breakdowns thrown into every song.
> 
> It's a old formula, take a tested style, make it more accessible, make $.



It's true and very sad. Case in point, As I lay dying.


----------



## Eric (Jun 1, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> So then, wtf is this "two step" buisiness?  at local shows in Fredericksburg there will be these two kids in the middle of the floor and they look like they're trying to do karate with a shadow partner.



   

This is every metal show in Tucson. Known here as "hardcore dancing". It is soooooooo funny to watch. They aimlessly dance and kick and punch around at thin air like a bunch of retards. Every once in a while someone who... like my buddies and I... came from the school where in a mosh pit... you well... mosh?... goes in there and fucks some little emo punks up. I couldn't help but laugh my ass off at the last show when I was in the bathroom and the bloody broken-nosed kid was washing his face off in the sink crying and mumbling "fuckin push-moshers" into the mirror...


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 2, 2007)

Here, they call that dancing "Throwing Down". I was at a metal show here with local bands playing, and there was one scene kid who spent the whole night by himself, occasionally "Throwing Down" while everyone just looked at him in complete confusion. 

Incidentally, this is one band that played there, awesome band, and the fact that their so young makes me want to give up guitar 
www.myspace.com/finalplague


----------



## Korbain (Jun 2, 2007)

anything "core" is now generally gonna be shit, with as mentioned, fucking shit repetitive breakdowns, that all basically sound the same. Then to make it worse, alot of the bands add random breakdowns, which make you think, why the hell they just do that? then finish the song on a huge long boring breakdown consisting of 0--0--0--1--0--0--0-0-0- on the lowest string lol. Some very few bands do good breakdowns...but most just do shit ones, that are added randomly to the song which wrecks the flow. Thats my input lol nothing good


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 2, 2007)

Clydefrog said:


> What the fuck is a breakdown, anyway?



Break (music) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bartok (Jun 2, 2007)

Bands like Rise Against etc. are pathetic. 'Rise Against Vans Shoe now available'. Fanfuckingtastic, what exactly are you rising against there boys? I never really liked Black Flag but at least they had the right idea. They should sue the cunts.
Modern "hardcore", if you can call it that, has gone against everything Hardcore originally stood for. It's dead and buried.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jun 2, 2007)

Uh-oh!

School is in session!


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 2, 2007)

Bartok said:


> Bands like Rise Against etc. are pathetic. 'Rise Against Vans Shoe now available'. Fanfuckingtastic, what exactly are you rising against there boys? I never really liked Black Flag but at least they had the right idea. They should sue the cunts.
> Modern "hardcore", if you can call it that, has gone against everything Hardcore originally stood for. It's dead and buried.



 Don't try inciting a flame war, it doesn't work here.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 2, 2007)

My band uses breakdowns quite a bit... much to my chagrin, actually. I try to make it more interesting with different playing dynamics over the other guitarist's straight chuggin', and more recently I've started incorporating djents into some of our stuff (not entirely sure if that was a good idea), but there's only so much you can do to spice up the C-spamming, unfortunately.



Desecrated said:


> YouTube - Brian Posehn - Metal By Numbers
> 
> "metal by numbers"



 Brian Posehn is great!


----------



## DSS3 (Jun 2, 2007)

In my old band, I'd write off-time breakdowns just to watch the hardcore kids start dancing and then look like complete idiots when it wasn't matching up anymore.

But yeah - I absolutely fucking looooathe the stuff. I'll snap a picture of my sweatshirt later, just huge letters that read "STOP HARDCORE DANCING."


----------



## Axel (Jun 2, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Here, they call that dancing "Throwing Down". I was at a metal show here with local bands playing, and there was one scene kid who spent the whole night by himself, occasionally "Throwing Down" while everyone just looked at him in complete confusion.
> 
> Incidentally, this is one band that played there, awesome band, and the fact that their so young makes me want to give up guitar
> www.myspace.com/finalplague



No kidding they're pretty good and their demo has pretty nice production too.


----------



## pyroglyphix (Jun 2, 2007)

My take on the whole thing is that breakdowns replaced the "solo" sections of metal songs for bands whose guitar players didn't know how to actually play their instruments.

"Well guys, there should really be a solo or something with some melody here, but since I can't be bothered to learn more than drop-D chords, I'm just gonna go *chug-chug, chug-chug-chug-chug* over and over again."


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 2, 2007)

nikt said:


> most of modern core-something bands use to much breakdowns and I don't have idea why they do it in every song.
> 
> to check some old school HC try this:
> YouTube - Madball - Tightrope
> ...



More old school hardcore (way old school)

YouTube - Minor Threat-Filler


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 2, 2007)

DSS3 said:


> In my old band, I'd write off-time breakdowns just to watch the hardcore kids start dancing and then look like complete idiots when it wasn't matching up anymore.
> 
> But yeah - I absolutely fucking looooathe the stuff. I'll snap a picture of my sweatshirt later, just huge letters that read "STOP HARDCORE DANCING."



Haha that is freaking awesome.


----------



## drshock (Jun 2, 2007)

DSS3 said:


> In my old band, I'd write off-time breakdowns just to watch the hardcore kids start dancing and then look like complete idiots when it wasn't matching up anymore.
> 
> But yeah - I absolutely fucking looooathe the stuff. I'll snap a picture of my sweatshirt later, just huge letters that read "STOP HARDCORE DANCING."



haha


----------



## Bartok (Jun 3, 2007)

telecaster90 said:


> More old school hardcore (way old school)
> 
> YouTube - Minor Threat-Filler



Minor Threat kicked ass. One of my favorites.


----------



## kindred_spirits (Jun 3, 2007)

A lot of kids two step and dance at our shows (since we are a metal/hardcore band with some two step parts and breakdowns). I don't mind it at all, its sometimes cool to see 30 kids going beserk in a small venue. I mean, what else do you want them to do? Push moshing and circle pits are pretty lame and retarded


----------



## Pauly (Jun 3, 2007)

This thread needs some more YouTube!  Let's see crappy/quality breakdowns!


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 3, 2007)

Bartok said:


> Minor Threat kicked ass. One of my favorites.





I had a punk band earlier this year that had some Minor Threat-eqsue stuff. Too bad our drummer bailed on us I'd still love to start a hardcore punk band, though. We did a cool cover of Astro-Zombies by the Misfits from when they had Danzig. Post-Danzig Misfits=


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 3, 2007)

I dig the breakdown in this song

YouTube - normajean's memphis will be laid to waste

And there's always

YouTube - pantera-domination


----------



## Bartok (Jun 3, 2007)

telecaster90 said:


> I had a punk band earlier this year that had some Minor Threat-eqsue stuff. Too bad our drummer bailed on us I'd still love to start a hardcore punk band, though. We did a cool cover of Astro-Zombies by the Misfits from when they had Danzig. Post-Danzig Misfits=



Cool, hardcore is good fun to play. I saw Negative Approach on their first ever trip to the UK last year, fucking ace, the songs last about 30 seconds but rip your face off for the whole time  This thread needs some Bad Brains videos, I'll have a look when I'm not in front of the TV.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 3, 2007)

Bartok said:


> Cool, hardcore is good fun to play. I saw Negative Approach on their first ever trip to the UK last year, fucking ace, the songs last about 30 seconds but rip your face off for the whole time  This thread needs some Bad Brains videos, I'll have a look when I'm not in front of the TV.



Nice, nice.

My friends back in Connecticut have this skacore band. They just broke up, but they've played tons of shows and you can dl their EP for free 

At All Costs


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 3, 2007)

Axel said:


> No kidding they're pretty good and their demo has pretty nice production too.



Yeah, that would be Emac studios, the studio co-owned by one of the guys I learned from. The only biggest and best studio in London. They've done some pretty big Canadian acts. Even The Used and My Chemical Romance stopped in there to record some overdubs for their "Under Pressure" cover from what I hear (they were in town with Taste of Chaos).
http://www.emacstudios.com

Can you believe those guys are all around 17? 



DSS3 said:


> In my old band, I'd write off-time breakdowns just to watch the hardcore kids start dancing and then look like complete idiots when it wasn't matching up anymore.
> 
> But yeah - I absolutely fucking looooathe the stuff. I'll snap a picture of my sweatshirt later, just huge letters that read "STOP HARDCORE DANCING."



If I'm ever in a gigging band again, I want to make a sign on the back of my guitar so when I flip it over it says "DON'T MOSH" or something


----------



## woodys195 (Jun 3, 2007)

im a big fan of unearths breakdowns, but only theres really


----------



## Axel (Jun 4, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Can you believe those guys are all around 17?



I sure can. I used to be awesome back when I was 13 lol I think I got lazier with age and stopped practicing.


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2007)

DSS3 said:


> In my old band, I'd write off-time breakdowns just to watch the hardcore kids start dancing and then look like complete idiots when it wasn't matching up anymore.
> 
> But yeah - I absolutely fucking looooathe the stuff. I'll snap a picture of my sweatshirt later, just huge letters that read "STOP HARDCORE DANCING."



Dude, I'll take one of those.


----------



## lordofthesewers (Jun 5, 2007)

gojira has amazing breakdowns


----------



## Gwarthman (Jun 5, 2007)

An old-fashioned break down.


----------



## metalcore111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Axel said:


> It's true and very sad. Case in point, As I lay dying.



As I lay Dying rule there easily one of my favorite bands


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 28, 2007)

Every time I see "Napalm Death" I think of James LaBrie's shirt in that bad DT video for "Pull Me Under"


----------



## Jason (Aug 28, 2007)

metalcore111 said:


> As I lay Dying rule there easily one of my favorite bands



 bumping 3 month old threads


----------



## Anomalous (Sep 5, 2007)

Basically Napalm Death started it. But that doesnt mean that other bands are being unoriginal it just that they like breakdowns and they want to put them in their songs. Plus breakdowns are really easy which allows a quick break from 3 minutes of non-stop shreading. So yeah quote me if you like


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 5, 2007)

Anomalous said:


> Basically Napalm Death started it. But that doesnt mean that other bands are being unoriginal it just that they like breakdowns and they want to put them in their songs. Plus breakdowns are really easy which allows a quick break from 3 minutes of non-stop shreading. So yeah quote me if you like



Quoted. 
However, its not unoriginal, but the thing thats annoying is all the bands using them now are using them in an incredibly formulaic way. IE, writing the songs around the mosh parts.


----------



## Anomalous (Sep 5, 2007)

telecaster90 said:


> I dig the breakdown in this song
> 
> YouTube - normajean's memphis will be laid to waste
> 
> ...



that is a pretty sick breakdown it makes me want to punch a hardcore dancer in the face



Metal Ken said:


> Quoted.
> However, its not unoriginal, but the thing thats annoying is all the bands using them now are using them in an incredibly formulaic way. IE, writing the songs around the mosh parts.



that i agree with



Zepp88 said:


> It's a shame it's overused, because I know with Unearth, there are some cool riffs there, I just can't get past the breakdowns.
> 
> It reminds me of hot topic "scene" kids



dude fuck scene kids. and unearth is a fucking sick band



nyck said:


> Breakdowns are awesome, but if they consist of just open open open open notes then the breakdown can be very boring.



well most breakdowns aren't just open notes they're typically palm muted power chords



rg7420user said:


> It does get kinda boring. Unearth does it a lot.



yes but unearths breakdowns are more original than most



Zepp88 said:


> So then, wtf is this "two step" buisiness?  at local shows in Fredericksburg there will be these two kids in the middle of the floor and they look like they're trying to do karate with a shadow partner.



those would be hardcore dancers plz do me a favoer and next time you see them demolish tham


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 5, 2007)

man, unearth is boring dude, even live I was barely able to stay awake.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Sep 5, 2007)

so the evolution started out with punk... which evolved into hardcore punk or just hardcore.. which eventually got some thrash metal fusion going in... which somehow led to the repetitive, mindless stuff that seems to be everywhere now?


----------



## Anomalous (Sep 5, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> That's exactly the stuff I'm talking about, but it's like....the redneck version down here (hardcore just caught on huge down here, even though it's been big up north for qutie some time), it's just a bunch of idiots with no respect for the people around them.
> 
> When innocent bystanders get hit, especially girls, it's just inexcusable, and not funny at all..



yeah dude thats when its time to throw down one time i was at a death metal show (summer slaughter) and this band had a breakdown part and three hardcore dancers came out of nowhere and shortly afterwards he got knocked out by three big ass guys



D-EJ915 said:


> man, unearth is boring dude, even live I was barely able to stay awake.



well i guess thats you're opinion bt i think they're a really good band


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 5, 2007)

Im late to the game here, all I want to say is its very easy to make breakdowns fun and interesting, unlike the -00--0-0-0-00--00--0 type shit metalcore bands do in every damn song. It's lazy and just weak. I'm all about breakdowns but, the majority of bands just don't do them well IMO. Bands like Cannibal Corpse and Slipknot actually do them very well, say what you want.


----------



## Anomalous (Sep 5, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Im late to the game here, all I want to say is its very easy to make breakdowns fun and interesting, unlike the -00--0-0-0-00--00--0 type shit metalcore bands do in every damn song. It's lazy and just weak. I'm all about breakdowns but, the majority of bands just don't do them well IMO. Bands like Cannibal Corpse and Slipknot actually do them very well, say what you want.



Slipknot? they rarely use breakdowns dude unearth however has very good breakdowns but only breakdowns i like are the ones that actually have power chords


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm pretty ok with lame-ass guitar breakdowns if the other stuff (like drums) are doing some pretty sick shit. ABR does that and it's pretty awesome.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 5, 2007)

Anomalous said:


> Slipknot? they rarely use breakdowns dude unearth however has very good breakdowns but only breakdowns i like are the ones that actually have power chords



I guess you haven't listened to the album "Iowa" much, they feature them in practically every song. It's been a year or 2 since I listened to Slipknot, but songs like 'Disasterpiece' come to mind. A breakdown doesn't mean one note over and over again. Perhaps we have a different definition of what a breakdown is. Personally I find Unearth's breakdowns coma-inducing, but to each their own.


----------



## Naren (Sep 5, 2007)

My band has one song with a breakdown, but it's like a thrashy/grindcoreish style breakdown and not the metalcore style. It starts out with an open B but includes notes from the 5th to 10th frets on 4 strings with guitar harmonization near the end. A breakdown doesn't have to be just drop C open power chord: C C C C, C C C, C C C C, C C octave up-C or whatever. It could be quite a few different things.

I personally really like Unearth's breakdowns (not ALL of them, but most of them) and Lamb Of God's breakdowns, as well as breakdowns by a lot of other metalcore bands. Then, of course, there are tons of other bands that do breakdowns as well. Hardcore punk has some breakdowns as well, but their breakdowns are very different from the hardcore/metalcore style ones.

 I say "if it sounds good, who cares?" I've heard breakdowns I like and breakdowns I don't like.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 5, 2007)

shadowgenesis said:


> so the evolution started out with punk... which evolved into hardcore punk or just hardcore.. which eventually got some thrash metal fusion going in... which somehow led to the repetitive, mindless stuff that seems to be everywhere now?


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 5, 2007)

I completely agree with who-ever said that it's like bands only write their music to insite a mosh nowadays. And yeah, i went to see Hatebreed supported by Unearth last year, and there were just kids in tracksuit bottoms with their tops off, like it was a track event. At shows i will mosh if the music takes me, but thats not ALL i go there for, i actually (maybe this is just me) like to stand and WATCH the band. I personally love Unearth, and imo think they do breakdowns quite well, the one at the end of Giles is horribly simplistic but it slays, but unfortunately it sounds like every other one! lol Hey, at least they play 7 strings.

I'm surprised to see Biohazard didn't get a mention, if ur all about mid-era hardcore with balls they've got it all, just ignore the rap...

The king of all breakdowns has to be the one in Domination after the solo, infact Pantera had quite a few, despite the fact that they're as far away from that kind of music as can be, they had some fierce breaks.

Anyway, all this said and done - it's now time to watch this vid and take the fuckin piss out of some scene kids, enjoy!!


----------



## Anomalous (Sep 5, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I guess you haven't listened to the album "Iowa" much, they feature them in practically every song. It's been a year or 2 since I listened to Slipknot, but songs like 'Disasterpiece' come to mind. A breakdown doesn't mean one note over and over again. Perhaps we have a different definition of what a breakdown is. Personally I find Unearth's breakdowns coma-inducing, but to each their own.



yeah i guess i does depend on your definition of a breakdown but, and btw i own iowa



Mattayus said:


> I completely agree with who-ever said that it's like bands only write their music to insite a mosh nowadays. And yeah, i went to see Hatebreed supported by Unearth last year, and there were just kids in tracksuit bottoms with their tops off, like it was a track event. At shows i will mosh if the music takes me, but thats not ALL i go there for, i actually (maybe this is just me) like to stand and WATCH the band. I personally love Unearth, and imo think they do breakdowns quite well, the one at the end of Giles is horribly simplistic but it slays, but unfortunately it sounds like every other one! lol Hey, at least they play 7 strings.
> 
> I'm surprised to see Biohazard didn't get a mention, if ur all about mid-era hardcore with balls they've got it all, just ignore the rap...
> 
> ...



yeah but you know whats funny is thats what scene kids do at shows (hardcore dancing) so exactly what are they representing when doing that.imo i think that they're supporting it more than anything


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 5, 2007)

haha ah well so long as they know there are ppl out there that hate them.

I was at my friends band's show once, and they're indie, and this girl infront of me started waving her arms around like a cunt, and i'm standing there thinking.... this is indie, this is the most unheavy shit ever, why are you "throwing down"? she looked like such a fuckin idiot, everyone was like WHAT ARE YOU DOING?! Probably the only way she knows how to move, silly bitch...

We should do a drive-by shredding video..


----------



## Anomalous (Sep 29, 2007)

Mattayus said:


> haha ah well so long as they know there are ppl out there that hate them.
> 
> I was at my friends band's show once, and they're indie, and this girl infront of me started waving her arms around like a cunt, and i'm standing there thinking.... this is indie, this is the most unheavy shit ever, why are you "throwing down"? she looked like such a fuckin idiot, everyone was like WHAT ARE YOU DOING?! Probably the only way she knows how to move, silly bitch...
> 
> We should do a drive-by shredding video..



yeah dude we should


----------



## Carrion (Sep 29, 2007)

Suffocation breakdowns for the win.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Sep 29, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I guess you haven't listened to the album "Iowa" much, they feature them in practically every song. It's been a year or 2 since I listened to Slipknot, but songs like 'Disasterpiece' come to mind. A breakdown doesn't mean one note over and over again. Perhaps we have a different definition of what a breakdown is. Personally I find Unearth's breakdowns coma-inducing, but to each their own.



 The breakdown on Disasterpiece owns bigtime!

Beneath The Massacre have some pretty cool breakdowns too if you ask me, they get old sometimes but live it was pretty sick


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm not sure what a breakdown is.

Does the end of "Black Seeds of Vengeance" count as a breakdown?


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Sep 29, 2007)

Am I the only one that thinks Unearth's breakdowns are the shit? As I sit here listening to Giles on myspace, I think the breakdowns make the song. Plus they tend to throw in some tasty sweeps during said breakdown. Rectify my name!


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 29, 2007)

i agree


----------



## daidilus (Sep 29, 2007)

you know napalm death is still touring..i met them lastyear..they are some cool guys, but the breakdown is all about the violence....it is more for showman ship, i have seen unearth....they just start hammering the b-string....then start yelling for people to start the circle pit.......then people start having temper tantrums...ooooppss sorry....the hardcore dance LOL


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 29, 2007)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Unearth's breakdowns are the shit? As I sit here listening to Giles on myspace, I think the breakdowns make the song. Plus they tend to throw in some tasty sweeps during said breakdown. Rectify my name!



You'll grow out of it  Eventually the same breakdowns in very song will get old, and you'll start to realize theres way more interesting and heavy ways to write breakdowns that include more than just B-0---0---0----00---0--0----00---0


----------



## Anomalous (Sep 29, 2007)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Unearth's breakdowns are the shit? As I sit here listening to Giles on myspace, I think the breakdowns make the song. Plus they tend to throw in some tasty sweeps during said breakdown. Rectify my name!



dude giles is the best song ever!


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 29, 2007)

true dat

no matter which way u slice it, it's samey but i still can't fight the urge to punch a baby in the face when i hear the end few bars of that track. Monster.


----------



## Anomalous (Sep 29, 2007)

Mattayus said:


> true dat
> 
> no matter which way u slice it, it's samey but i still can't fight the urge to punch a baby in the face when i hear the end few bars of that track. Monster.



yeah dude that song makes me want to throwdown like no other song has the ability to.


----------

